# Foam Rolling isn't Myofascial Release!!!



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2013)

Recovery and injury prevention is a particular interest of mine. In fact I'm thinking about a career change, but I will need to head back to school for it.

Anyway, you've seen me recommend soft tissue work for most of the nagging type injuries we suffer in iron sports as well as better dynamic warm ups. Well one thing that is becoming very common place is foam rolling. You should know, that although it is sold as myofascial release, it is NOT myofascial release. 

Watch this 13 minute video and you'll understand that foam rolling and graston are inferior to Active Release therapies. 






Take note of the graphic at 7:30. That is how myofacial release is achieved. It requires compression, tension and movement. Or what is commonly referred to as pin and stretch. Pin the insertion of a muscle or at or behind a trigger point (compression), pull away to open up the tissue, then the patient should take the muscle through its normal range of motion or you may assist them in taking it through its normal range of motion. 

Often times, pin and stretch or active release can be done on your own. It just requires some creativity and at most a lacrosse ball. Give it a try on your tight areas. Let me know if you need some suggestions on how to accomplish this on your problem areas.


----------



## DF (Jul 10, 2013)

Can hurt like a mofo too, but feels great after it's done.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 11, 2013)

Good video, thanks for sharing. 

Any recommended links for videos demonstrating proper myofascial release techniques that one could do with a partner or alone?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Good video, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Any recommended links for videos demonstrating proper myofascial release techniques that one could do with a partner or alone?



it would be easier to find a good one if you have a particular area you need worked out.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 11, 2013)

Saved my life and helped me continue sheiko.  Thanks brother...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 12, 2013)

Again the kids will not shut the fuck up so I will not be watching this one until work also . I am starting to feel like work is a getaway l

anyway rolling is great I have a cheap one 

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Molded-...8&qid=1373586550&sr=8-10&keywords=foam+roller

I roll from the top of my ass to my traps starting with my elbows leaning on it for a few reps then my hands on my head for a few then my arms stretched out straight over my head for a few and repeat. 

I have trouble rolling my ass and legs though sometimes I am tight there so I give it a go never works like it does in the core though


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah just watched it very interesting video . I find relief from tightness due to heavy training from foam rolling not increased rom nor am I looking for it I do alot of stretches to help with my rom. Check out Elliot Hulse strength camp on youtube. I dont like everything he puts out but he does have some amazing Ideas for stretching . just for example he helped me alot with thoracic extension. I would start there or search "breath through your balls" lol


----------

